# The Ultimate Router Book



## boboswin

Paul,I couldn't agree with you more.
This is his best work to date.
I lost my original copy on a plane at x-mas and had to march right out and get another.
When you read his explanations an review the pictures it makes some of the home made jigs and techniques seem awfully awkward and impractical.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## GaryK

Great review, thanks.


----------



## grovemadman

Great review, I''ll have to pick up a copy of this when I can!


----------



## sbryan55

Paul,

This is a nice review. Thanks for the post. I will have to see if my library can get it for me.


----------



## mrtrim

oh yes this is a really great book ! i have a router jig book of his and it is exellent as well


----------



## SPHinTampa

This is one of the best woodworking books I own.

I have made the following items from it:
- Enclosed router table and fence (photo posted in workshop section)
- Horizontal router table (modified to use with radial arm saw)
- tenoning sled
- circle jig
- 3 of the specialized push blocks
- feather boards

The techniques are extremely valuable and the instructions for the jigs are easy to follow.

I would guess that the hardback version would last longer in your shop than the soft copy.


----------



## AdMarkGuy

I picked this book up on Amazon -THANKS to your review!


----------



## Billp

One of the best woodworking author's out there.


----------



## glennl

It is a great book…Easy to read, technical enough for those who don't want too basic info; but not overly technical.


----------



## AbenakiMan

I too have read this book from cover to cover. I'm a great advocate of book knowledge to prevent 'reinventing the wheeel'. This book is very much like a Router Bible and can be referred to whenever necessary. Keep it close, you'll be using this one a lot.


----------



## boboswin

I agree with you completely.
When I lost mine on a plane trip last year I went out and bought it again.

Bob


----------



## boboswin

Yet another unexplained duplication of posting?????*

Now it even bulleted the remark when the attributewas selected for Bold!


----------

